
The great Android misconception - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2011/03/08/the-great-android-misconception/
======
mryan
I think the author has missed the point on a number of levels. Two
representative quotes are:

> Android is and has always been the choice for people and companies that
> don’t have the option of getting an iPhone.

> iOS is, in fact, being used as a platform by Apple and independent
> developers, while Android is fulfilling the role that the simpler phone OSs
> used to

Speaking for myself (anecdotes != data, etc.) I bought my first Android phone
because it was the most advanced phone at the time with a physical keyboard,
and had great integration with Gmail. My organisation has a fairly even split
between iPhone and Android, and there are a lot of non-geeks with Android
phones. So such a general, sweeping statement dismissing Android as "for
people who can't have iPhones" is incorrect and mildly amusing.

I agree with the author's point that most non-geeks do not care about the OS a
phone is running, but the second quote above makes me think he/she has their
iBlinkers on. Android phones range from cheap and cheerful to feature-packed
shiny-fests. There are some Android devices that are less advanced than the
iPhone, and some that are more advanced.

This, in my opinion, is Android's key strength - the wide variety of handsets
means Android is engaging in asymmetric warfare with iPhone.

I hate the divisive nature of articles like this - it smacks of "my toy is
better than your toy", although I suppose my response is little better than
"no, my toy is better than your toy, but let's agree to disagree".

